

Ask HN: I am moving to Denver. Where should I live? - conorgil145

I am a software developer and I am moving to Denver in August. I&#x27;m wondering if anyone who currently lives in the area (or has in the past) could share their opinion about different neighborhoods in the city.<p>I am currently considering Capitol Hill based on input from some folks who have lived there in the past.<p>Some things I enjoy: general tech&#x2F;nerd stuff, start-ups, snowboarding, board games, video games, beer, pizza, music (playing and listening), reading. Also, puppies, and long walks on the beach.<p>- Where is the tech scene focused in Denver? Is there a single dense area, or is it more spread out?<p>- Where are the co-working spaces? Which are good? (Google led me to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;densitycoworking.com&#x2F; and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.modworks.com&#x2F;)<p>- Where are tech meetups usually held?<p>- Bars within walking distance?<p>- Are there any areas to actively avoid? Why?<p>I appreciate any and all advice. Also, I&#x27;d love to grab a beer with anyone interested in meeting new folks once I get settled. If you&#x27;re interested, shoot me an email (in profile)!<p>P.S. I searched HN for similar posts and read over this one from a while back before posting here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3111987
======
armenarmen
Cap Hill is a great neighborhood, and just about anywhere you live in the Mile
High will give you easy access to great beer, but the more urban neighborhoods
will have you set walkability wise. I haven't lived in Colorado for a while,
so I'm not sure where the tech clusters are. But for easy access to the
mountains the further west you are the better you are. Also the public transit
is more than decent by Western US standards, so the 'burbs' aren't completely
out of the question.

~~~
conorgil145
Thanks for the info!

